# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Ankara''da MIT-CIA savaşları

## iputisamo

Ankara''da MIT-CIA savaşları..................Hasan Demir

FBI Başkanı Muller''den sonra CIA Başkanı Porter Goss da Ankara''da.

Peki niye?

ünce bu satırların yazıldığı saatlerde Ankara''da terleyen CIA Başkanı Porter Goss hakkında çok ama çok kısa bir bilgi verelim.

Biliyorsunuz, Bush karşıtı yönetmen Moore''un ekibi Fahrenheit 9/11 filminde kullanılmak üzere geçmişte CIA ajanı olarak çalışmış Porter Goss''a mikrofonu uzatmış, 11 Eylül saldırıları ve Irak Savaşı ile ilgili kirli işleri kastederek, "Siz istihbarattan geliyorsunuz, bu işleri iyi biliyorsunuz" demişti.

Bu iğnelemeye Porter Goss''un cevabı şuydu:

"- Bu 35 sene önceydi. şu anda CIA''de çalışmak için yeterli dil yeteneğim yok. Bugün Arap kültürünü ve dilini bilenlere ihtiyacımız var. Bu konuda yeterli kültürel birikimim olduğunu sanmıyorum. Ayrıca, kesinlikle teknik yeteneklerim de yok. üocuklarım her gün bana bilgisayar konusunda kendimi ilerletmem gerektiğini söylüyor. Yani bu iş için gerekli olan özellikler bende yokğ" 

Evet, Goss''da CIA''ye başkan olacak yetenek gerçekten yoktu amma Bush''a sadakati sınırsızdı. Ayrıca Goss, Amerikalı şahinlerin liderlerinden Dick Cheney''in de adamıydı. Bu sınırsız sadakatinin neticesi olarak Bush, pek çok Amerikalıyı hayal kırıklığına uğratma pahasına Goss''u CIA''in başına getirdi.

İşte bu "yeteneksiz" başkan yönetiminde CIA elemanları neredeyse dünyanın tamamını bir insan mezbahasına çevirdiler. İşgal ettikleri Irak''ta Ebu Garib''e girdiler, insanlık dışı iğrençliklerin her türlüsünü Müslümanlar üzerinde denediler. "Talibancı" damgası vurdukları kişileri Guantanamo''ya götürüp canlı balığın tavada çektiklerinden daha fazlasını Müslüman esirlere çektirdiler. Bütün bunlar yetmiyormuş gibi onlarca uçağı seyyar mezbahaya çevirip, Türkiye dahil pek çok Avrupa ülkesini gayrı resmi Ebu Garip ve Guantanamo''lar haline getirdiler. üzetle, "yeteneksiz" ve "cahil" başkan döneminde CIA, çileden çıktı, ABD ve işbirlikçilerini rezil rüsva etti.

Gelelim CIA ve diğer ABD örgütlerinin bölgemizdeki ve en çok da Türkiye''yi ilgilendiren faaliyetlerine. MİT İstihbarat eski Daire Başkanların Yardımcısı Sabahattin Savaşman ta 14 yıl önce "bildiklerinden bir kısmını" kitaplaştırdığında CIA''in bölgemizdeki faaliyetleri ve MOSSAD,CIA, MİT arasındaki bin bir yönlü ilişkilerden "çok azına" vakıf olmuş; neredeyse küçük dilimizi yutmuştuk. O satırların kaleme alındığı tarihten bu yana Ortadoğu ve tabii Türkiye CIA-MOSSAD ve AI5 ve EI6''lar için kelimenin tam anlamıyla bir "laboratuar" haline geldi. Güya bu örgütlerin tamamı MIT''le işbirliği içersindeydi ve Türkiye''ye dünya ve bölgedeki Türkiye aleyhindeki faaliyetler hakkında bilgi veriyorlardı.

Tabii en fazla verdikleri bilgi de PKK hakkındaydı. 

Ama CIA, MOSSAD ve İngiliz İstihbaratı''nın kendi aralarında bir de MİT''e karşı örgütlenmeleri vardı. İşte o MİT''e karşı örgütlenmiş "kirli ittifak" ABD, İngiltere ve İsrail''i Irak''ın hakimi haline getirdi ve PKK''yı şemsiyesi altına aldı. Türkiye ve MIT tabiri caizse tam bir ihanete uğramıştı. Her şey Türkiye aleyhine gelişti ve bu noktalara gelindi. Nitekim bir MİT yetkilisi daha iki gün önce, yani CIA Başkanı Türkiye''de iken, "CIA, PKK hakkında bildiklerinin yüzde 25''ini Türkiye''ye verse PKK biter" demek durumunda kaldı.

Demem o ki, çok yüksek bir ihtimalle MIT, Jandarma ve Türk Emniyeti başta İngiliz İstihbaratı EI5, CIA ve MOSSAD''ın Türkiye aleyhindeki faaliyetleri hakkında bu üç istihbarat örgütünü dünya kamuoyu önünde casus uçaklar, yani "uçan işkence evleri"nden de alçaltıcı durumlara düşürecek bilgi ve belgelere ulaştılar, hatta "suçüstü" yaptılar. üzetle, Türkiye açısından CIA, MOSSAD ve MI5''in Irak''ın kuzeyi ve Türkiye''nin Doğu ve Güneydoğu''sundaki faaliyetler tahammül boyutlarını aştı, bıçak kemiğe dayandı noktasına geldi. şimdi CIA ve CIA vasıtasıyla İngiliz ve İsrail istihbaratından istenen, Doğu ve Güneydoğu''yu terk etmeleriğ

üünkü bunların son "şemdinli operasyonu" bardağı taşıran nihai damla oldu.

üzetle, FBI ve CIA Başkanının kan ter içinde ardı ardına Ankara''ya gelmeleri öyle Erdoğan''ın, sıradan bir davet gibi göstermek istediği türden ziyaretler olamaz. üünkü bunlar burunlarından kıl aldırmayan, daha dün, Türkiye''de Bush''un elini sıkmak isteyen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Bakanlarının ellerini kontrol etme küstahlığını bile gösteren, arsız tipler..

Muhtemelen fena haldelerğ

Ve muhtemelen Anadolu''da millet Kuvayı Milliye ruhuyla şahlanırken MİT''in de Teşkilatı Mahsusa damarı devreye girdiğ

----------

